# MK5 Golf GTi



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Thought I would share a few pics of my latest ride.

Candy White DSG Golf GTI

I am very impressed with it, just fitted a Milltek

Don't know how long I will keep this one for  Ideally want a 3.2 MK2 but need 5doors at the moment


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice I am thinking of a candy White ED 30 or GTI myself don't see many with sunroofs


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looks good in white Jay 8)

I'm in the same boat as you ATM. Needing 5 doors

Mark


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I really like that


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice motor

although remapped k04 TT turbo had a harder push i thought


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice looking Golf, great colour. I'd looked at these myself before buying my TT.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

love it mate, i'd only have it if it was a 3 door though


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

nice motor!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ttjay said:


> Ideally want a 3.2 MK2 but need 5doors at the moment


R32?


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers for the nice comments
I was looking at R32's but this came up. I won't need 5 doors for much longer as the Cooper S will be going


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

did someone say R32, loved this motor


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We were talking about an A6 3.0TDi - but then thought do we really need a big car any more?

May well look at GTis and R32s. Luckily, my missus fancies an R32 too.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

p1tse said:


> did someone say R32, loved this motor


i like the mk5 r32, but i think the mk4 r32 looks more aggressive

and what really pisses me off about the mk5, if you buy one after 2006, the tax is like £450+ a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Which is why you'll find so many of that age for sale these days, and hence why VW have dropped the model from their range (due to emission reduction policy) and replaced it with the Golf R. It's a shame as the engine was the same if not similar to the 3.2 TT and sounded awesome. The 270 bhp R isn't too bad though as a replacement. 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

my R32 was a nice 55 plate 

so low tax

personally the r32 sounded more raspy and sporty than the TT 3.2v6 i thought


----------

